# Mesa boogie rectifiers what version?



## bigshredder (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi  anyone out there that has good knowledge about the mesa boogie rectifiers and the different versions of them and when they came? I'm in the hunt for a used one and need some info when the last version on the dual and the triple multi-watt version came out? The reborn version came out 2010, right? Is the reborn the multi-watt version? Or was there a reborn version without the multi-watt? Also, did the three channel version come before the reborn series?
I am mailing a guy who has is selling his triple rectifier that he says is from late 2012 and his is not multi-watt but has 3 channels. Does it belong to the reborn series if it is 2012 or did the triple rectifier reborn come after 2012?
Neeeed help here guys


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 24, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> Hi  anyone out there that has good knowledge about the mesa boogie rectifiers and the different versions of them and when they came? I'm in the hunt for a used one and need some info when the last version on the dual and the triple multi-watt version came out? The reborn version came out 2010, right? Is the reborn the multi-watt version? Or was there a reborn version without the multi-watt? Also, did the three channel version come before the reborn series?
> I am mailing a guy who has is selling his triple rectifier that he says is from late 2012 and his is not multi-watt but has 3 channels. Does it belong to the reborn series if it is 2012 or did the triple rectifier reborn come after 2012?
> Neeeed help here guys




the reborn are from 2010 and forward. They DO have multi-watt and many argue they are the best sounding rectifiers since the old 2 channel versions (Rev E, F, G)

The one that the guy is trying to sell you is not a reborn if it doesn't have multi-watt. Its definitely pre-2010. Maybe the guy is lying, maybe he was lied too, maybe he doesn't know what he's talking about, maybe 2012 is just when he got it used from somebody else.

If I were to get one it would definitely be a Dual-Rec multi-watt. I got to try the multi-watt Dual Rec and multi-watt Triple Rec side by side at the Mesa store in Hollywood. They both absolutely RIP SH!T UP. I actually didn't notice much of a difference if any at all between the two when I played them at 50 watts. The multi-watt dual rec I tried in store was FAR less muddy than the three channel dual rec I tried 3 years ago. I think they really made a large improvement in the reborn series.

I really don't know much about the differences between the old revisions (Rev E, F, G) so I can't help you there. I just know those with serial numbers below 500 are highly sought after.


----------



## vick1000 (Sep 24, 2015)

The Boogie Board &bull; View forum - Rectifier Series

http://web-beta.archive.org/web/20090212135652/http://theboogiearchives.com/2ch_dual_recto.html


----------



## bigshredder (Sep 24, 2015)

kindsage said:


> the reborn are from 2010 and forward. They DO have multi-watt and many argue they are the best sounding rectifiers since the old 2 channel versions (Rev E, F, G)
> 
> The one that the guy is trying to sell you is not a reborn if it doesn't have multi-watt. Its definitely pre-2010. Maybe the guy is lying, maybe he was lied too, maybe he doesn't know what he's talking about, maybe 2012 is just when he got it used from somebody else.
> 
> ...



Ok  super thanks for taking the time to explain much appreciated! Just what I thought, the reborn is the multi-watt version. So the guy was misinformed at his music store or something. I'll mail him some more


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 24, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> I am mailing a guy who has is selling his triple rectifier that he says is from late 2012 and his is not multi-watt but has 3 channels.



When a new amp revision comes out, they don't send all the unsold previous revisions back to Mesa, so what often happens, especially in the cases of stores that don't move a lot of inventory, is folks buy what's called "NOS" or New Old Stock gear. 

They guy very well could have bought a "new" Triple Rec in 2012 that was built earlier. 

Mesa amps sitting on store shelves for a few years is not at all uncommon and one of the reasons they have typically opted for having smaller retail networks. 



kindsage said:


> I got to try the multi-watt Dual Rec and multi-watt Triple Rec side by side at the Mesa store in Hollywood. They both absolutely RIP SH!T UP. I actually didn't notice much of a difference if any at all between the two when I played them at 50 watts.



The only difference between the Dual and Triple is the power section, so setting them to be the same basically turns them into identical amps. 

The Triple really shines in full 150 watt mode where it gets tighter, punchier, and more sensitive than the 100 watt Dual, which is looser, fatter, and a bit darker. 

Volume is identical across both.


----------



## bigshredder (Sep 24, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> When a new amp revision comes out, they don't send all the unsold previous revisions back to Mesa, so what often happens, especially in the cases of stores that don't move a lot of inventory, is folks buy what's called "NOS" or New Old Stock gear.
> 
> They guy very well could have bought a "new" Triple Rec in 2012 that was built earlier.
> 
> ...



I want tight, punchy, and sensitive but also loose, fat and dark, haha. Don't know which to get!! 
A new one here in sweden is 3400 USD!! Insane! A used one is the same price as a new one in the states. I should go to NY and by two used once from guitar center for 1000 USD each and sell the one I don't like for 200 usd. I hate living in sweden! Everything here is overpriced


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 24, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> The Boogie Board &bull; View forum - Rectifier Series
> 
> 2-Channel Dual Rectifier 1202/270; 1201/137



You beat me! 
This is the unofficial Mesa Boogie forum: The Boogie Board &bull; Index page
It is not as active as SSO but its active enough to get your questions answered. For the most part, its a treasure trove of information on Mesa/Boogie amps.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 24, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> When a new amp revision comes out, they don't send all the unsold previous revisions back to Mesa, so what often happens, especially in the cases of stores that don't move a lot of inventory, is folks buy what's called "NOS" or New Old Stock gear.
> 
> They guy very well could have bought a "new" Triple Rec in 2012 that was built earlier.
> 
> ...



DOH! I forgot, there totally is a possibility that its a NOS head. They actually had a few NOS heads at the Hollywood shop.

And I'm sure your right about the triple being tighter and punchier.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Sep 24, 2015)

I've had my Tri Rec since I bought it new in '97.
Really glad I held on to it, since it is able to reproduce
the 8-string without getting loose/flubby/mushy.
150 watts gives you the headroom you need with 
low/de-tuned guitars/8-strings.
Absolutely punishingly loud.


----------



## bigshredder (Sep 25, 2015)

NorCal_Val said:


> I've had my Tri Rec since I bought it new in '97.
> Really glad I held on to it, since it is able to reproduce
> the 8-string without getting loose/flubby/mushy.
> 150 watts gives you the headroom you need with
> ...



So the triple rec is somewhat clear and cleaner and less muddy than the dual? Isn't that just because the triple rectifier can take a hotter signal when pushed? I've heard people say that they have to push the triple rectifier to hard to get that creamy sound. What's your view on that?


----------



## NorCal_Val (Sep 25, 2015)

The Triple has never been mushy. The only time I've gotten it to
feel sorta "saggy" was with the power switch on "spongy" and using
the tube rectifiers on the "orange channel". But it's designed to do that.
On the red channel with the solid state rectifier circuit, and the "bold"
power setting it is ferociously defined.
I bought two Recto cabs with the amp.
One is the standard 240w 4x12, the other is a 360w 4x12. The 240 is
a bit darker than the 360. Together, both cabs give a nice full sound.
I do like using a drive pedal with the 8 string.(either a Pro Tone "Bulb" OD,
or a Trombetta "Kush" OD) It tightens the low end up nicely.
I don't think of the Tri Rec of having a particularly "creamy" tone.
It's a pretty aggressive sounding amp when eq'd right and turned up
to a non-bedroom volume level.


----------



## bigshredder (Sep 25, 2015)

NorCal_Val said:


> The Triple has never been mushy. The only time I've gotten it to
> feel sorta "saggy" was with the power switch on "spongy" and using
> the tube rectifiers on the "orange channel". But it's designed to do that.
> On the red channel with the solid state rectifier circuit, and the "bold"
> ...



How much master volume do you use to get that pushed aggressive sound? I bet it depends on what mode and channel you use but lets say modern red channel and silicone diode mode. Do you set it past 12 o'clock? 
I'm asking because I'm gonna use mine with a torpedo live and I want a pushed sound but since it's 150w I don't wanna run it too hot :/


----------



## Shask (Sep 25, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> So the triple rec is somewhat clear and cleaner and less muddy than the dual? Isn't that just because the triple rectifier can take a hotter signal when pushed? I've heard people say that they have to push the triple rectifier to hard to get that creamy sound. What's your view on that?




Personally, I have always thought Triples sounded better for metal than Duals. They tend to be deeper, clearer, and tighter than Duals. When you hear low-tuned bands that are known for using Rectos (Korn, Cannibal Corpse, Suicide Silence, etc....), You are hearing Triples, not Duals. It really has nothing to do with a hotter signal. The bigger poweramp has more headroom which allows for a more dynamic poweramp.

I have had a 2-Channel Triple for several years. I mostly run it at bedroom volumes, and it still sounds massive. Some people say it is silly to have such a powerful amp for low volumes, but little amps just dont have that massive depth to them!


----------



## Dead-Pan (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a 2000's Dual and a 2010 Triple. While I like the Triple better side by side there is not a lot of difference other that the headroom and I am sure not many people play loud enough to max our even the Dual.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 25, 2015)

Dead-Pan said:


> I have a 2000's Dual and a 2010 Triple. While I like the Triple better side by side there is not a lot of difference other that the headroom and I am sure not many people play loud enough to max our even the Dual.



Headroom has nothing to do with pushing the amp louder, as far as character goes. 

The additional 50 watts is apparent at all volumes, and it's what gives the Triple the character it has. 

Like all tube amps, it comes alive at stage volume, but it's not like you need to dime the Triple to hear the difference in headroom. 

It's like the difference between a 100 and 300 watt SVT, they're both about equally loud the 300 just stays cleaner, clearer, and more articulate when the preamp is pushed and you hit it with a wider frequency range.


----------



## bigshredder (Sep 25, 2015)

Dead-Pan said:


> I have a 2000's Dual and a 2010 Triple. While I like the Triple better side by side there is not a lot of difference other that the headroom and I am sure not many people play loud enough to max our even the Dual.



I see a lot of older 3 channels triple rectos used here in sweden, are they a bit darker in tone than the newer reborn series? I'm buying the recto for the fat heavy metal tone and not for crunch or cleans so if I can cut price and get an old one that rips in metal I'll probably do that. And I'm allergic to fizz and I hear the newer ones have more fizz than the older 3 channel ones. Is that true or bull ?


----------



## bigshredder (Sep 25, 2015)

Shask said:


> Personally, I have always thought Triples sounded better for metal than Duals. They tend to be deeper, clearer, and tighter than Duals. When you hear low-tuned bands that are known for using Rectos (Korn, Cannibal Corpse, Suicide Silence, etc....), You are hearing Triples, not Duals. It really has nothing to do with a hotter signal. The bigger poweramp has more headroom which allows for a more dynamic poweramp.
> 
> I have had a 2-Channel Triple for several years. I mostly run it at bedroom volumes, and it still sounds massive. Some people say it is silly to have such a powerful amp for low volumes, but little amps just dont have that massive depth to them!



But I hear alot of people say that you have to run your signal a little bit hotter to get it to get a break up in the tone than with the dual.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 25, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> But I hear alot of people say that you have to run your signal a little bit hotter to get it to get a break up in the tone than with the dual.



The original 3 channel Dual is my least favorite of that Recto series - the 3ch Triple, to my ears, just has better presence and "punch". You're not distorting the power section of either of them unless you're running at more that 3/4 of the way up, but the Dual gets mushy more quickly.


----------



## Shask (Sep 25, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> But I hear alot of people say that you have to run your signal a little bit hotter to get it to get a break up in the tone than with the dual.



If you are hearing the power amp of any Rectifier break up, you are hearing it from 10 blocks away


----------



## Shask (Sep 25, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> I see a lot of older 3 channels triple rectos used here in sweden, are they a bit darker in tone than the newer reborn series? I'm buying the recto for the fat heavy metal tone and not for crunch or cleans so if I can cut price and get an old one that rips in metal I'll probably do that. And I'm allergic to fizz and I hear the newer ones have more fizz than the older 3 channel ones. Is that true or bull ?



The original 3-Channels had more fizz.


----------



## Dead-Pan (Sep 25, 2015)

Yep, the early 3 channel has a more harsh spikey high end. The difference is there but my point is that it is not a huge difference. 

Also, for me, the Triple has more punch than the dual but its not a huge difference. 

I bought into the hype even though I have both so I put them next to each other. They are very similar. 

I did have a 1994 Tremoverb and a 2000 Tremoverb that were very difference from both the Dual and Triple and very different from each other.

Hated the 2000 Tremoverb. The 94 Tremoverb was the least harsh of them all when turned up. Had this growly mid range thing going on that was awesome.

I will also add that I tried many types of tubes in them all. Each model responded to the different tubes differently.


----------



## bigshredder (Sep 25, 2015)

You guys are awesome thanks for all the replies. So the first three channel is the fizzy bastard?! Then I'll stay away from that one. Anyone who knows when the first triple channel version came out?


----------



## cGoEcYk (Sep 25, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> How much master volume do you use to get that pushed aggressive sound? I bet it depends on what mode and channel you use but lets say modern red channel and silicone diode mode. Do you set it past 12 o'clock?


I've never played on a Triple but I use a Dual (Tremoverb) and it starts to get br00tal with Master at 9:30 and is loud enough for any reasonable stage situation at 10:00. Anyone run theirs much hotter than that?


----------



## Shask (Sep 25, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> You guys are awesome thanks for all the replies. So the first three channel is the fizzy bastard?! Then I'll stay away from that one. Anyone who knows when the first triple channel version came out?



The 2-Channel was about 91/92 to 2000. The 3-Channel was 2000 to 2010. The Multiwatt was 2010 to current.

Roughly


----------



## bigshredder (Sep 25, 2015)

Shask said:


> The 2-Channel was about 91/92 to 2000. The 3-Channel was 2000 to 2010. The Multiwatt was 2010 to current.
> 
> Roughly



Oh, so the three channel ones are 15 years old. Interesting. Then I'm probably .... out of luck finding a good rev G used here.


----------



## Jayd41 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'll just echo most of what you are hearing here and add a few of my own thoughts.

If you have your pick of the litter, the 2010 and newer multi watts are superb and my recommendation. My second pick would be a two channel, the earlier the better.

The triple is definitely superior to the dual for metal, and especially down-tuned metal.

I have had almost every version through the years, and the one I still own is a multi watt triple rectifier. My favorite for metal was my late 93 revision F, but the multi watt triple could get 95% of the revision F's tone when I a/b'ed them. The multi watt has the advantages of the best clean ever offered on the rectifier line, and three channels.

One thing I will say, Rectifiers vary from amp to amp more than any other amp I've encountered. 
What I mean by this is, if you get 3 dual rectifiers, all made in the same year, side by side, they will all sound different.
So I think it is very important with a Rectifier to try and play them before you buy them.

I've had early two channel rectifiers that I couldn't get happy with no matter what tubes I swapped in. I've also come across a couple early 3 channel rectifiers that were absolutely killer amps (one of which I regrettably sold).


Tl;Dr
Get a multi watt if you can, or an early 2 channel.
Play it before you buy it, all rectos are not created equal.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Sep 26, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> How much master volume do you use to get that pushed aggressive sound? I bet it depends on what mode and channel you use but lets say modern red channel and silicone diode mode. Do you set it past 12 o'clock?
> I'm asking because I'm gonna use mine with a torpedo live and I want a pushed sound but since it's 150w I don't wanna run it too hot :/



For my 7-string guitars, I run the pre-amp at slightly past noon, and the master 
volume somewhere between 9 and 10.(depending on the volume situation)
Red channel, diode rectifier setting. This is for rhythm sound.
For the 8-String, I run the pre-amp at around 9:30-10, and use and OD pedal
(Either a Trombetta "Kush" or a Pro Tone "Bulb") with the level full up and
the gain at zero to push the amp into distortion. I haven't played the Recto live
with the 8-string yet, so I'm not sure where the MV setting will be.
Out in the garage, I've had the MV up to 9 with the 8. Any louder, and it'd
be a house wrecker.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 26, 2015)

Not super related but rectos are my favourite amps and I've enjoyed learning a bit more about them with this thread, cheers guys


----------



## jase (Sep 26, 2015)

DR multiwatt user here. For a thick rhythm tone, I run the red channel master at around 11:00, gain at noon, presence, bass and mid 11:00 and treble 1:00, modern mode. I use the output knob as the master volume so I don't want to worry about volume differences between the channels. I bypass the loop only when I am recording or profiling it with Kemper. I use Mesa EL34 powertubes as I find the tone is grittier and poweramp break up is earlier. 

Depending on the guitar I'm using, I may use the orange channel and an overdrive in front, with the gain at around 10:00, overdrive level at 3:00 or max. However, if I am able to crank the red channel loud enough, I can do without an overdrive. Boosting the vintage mode is also cool as I find that it can preserve some dynamics. I almost never use the 50W mode as it makes the amp less ballsy even at the same loudness as 100W mode.

Diode rectifier is noticeably tighter than the tube setting and I keep the power amp setting at Bold all the time. Tube rectifier mode is cool for the clean channel, it kind of smooths out the transient and makes the tone warmer, creamier and bouncier. 

I have played a very early chrome chassis Dual Rectifier. That particular one had EL34 powertubes and sounded killer. It sounded very tight, even without an overdrive. After I played that amp I put EL34's in my multiwatt but I couldn't get a tone that is close to it. So it is true that the earlier the better, if you are looking for a monstrous rectifier metal tone.


----------



## antuni (Sep 27, 2015)

Reborn Multiwatt. Its tighter than the previous version. Haven't tried the 2 channel though


----------



## ktulhu (Sep 28, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> I want tight, punchy, and sensitive but also loose, fat and dark, haha. Don't know which to get!!
> A new one here in sweden is 3400 USD!! Insane! A used one is the same price as a new one in the states. I should go to NY and by two used once from guitar center for 1000 USD each and sell the one I don't like for 200 usd. I hate living in sweden! Everything here is overpriced



Just send me a pm, i can purchase Dual recs For you and Your friends and shop there from italy, approx 1300 euros For a used multiwatt version..


----------



## ktulhu (Sep 28, 2015)

Differences between Dual and triple have nothing (or very Little) to do with the volume, because the air pressure (what you hear, in db) has a logaritmic scale: This means that a 10w amp has roughly half of the volume of a 100w, to double the volume you have to go for a 1000w amp, so 150w is Like 1,1 louder than 100w, barely audible difference. I agree with those who speak about different transf and more headroom..


----------



## ktulhu (Oct 14, 2015)

just for curiosity, what's the range of volume you use in your dual rec for reharsals and gigs? i ask because i never go higher than 12, i just don't like the sound i get if i do. Talking about hi gain obviously..


----------



## theonlyway (Oct 14, 2015)

bigshredder said:


> Hi  anyone out there that has good knowledge about the mesa boogie rectifiers and the different versions of them and when they came? I'm in the hunt for a used one and need some info when the last version on the dual and the triple multi-watt version came out? The reborn version came out 2010, right? Is the reborn the multi-watt version? Or was there a reborn version without the multi-watt? Also, did the three channel version come before the reborn series?
> I am mailing a guy who has is selling his triple rectifier that he says is from late 2012 and his is not multi-watt but has 3 channels. Does it belong to the reborn series if it is 2012 or did the triple rectifier reborn come after 2012?
> Neeeed help here guys



Roadster hands down. 4 channels, heavy as hell but can clean nice like a lone star. I thought about selling mine but I'm not going to. It's only out of boredom because it isn't "new" to me that I contemplated. Mine is either 2011-2012 100/50 watt, built in reverb, 6L6, and on a Rivera rock crusher. There is a desperate dude selling on in the marketplace for 1000-1200...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 15, 2015)

ktulhu said:


> just for curiosity, what's the range of volume you use in your dual rec for reharsals and gigs? i ask because i never go higher than 12



Hellya , and here I felt like a major stud turning it up to 11 .


----------



## Grindspine (Oct 15, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Headroom has nothing to do with pushing the amp louder, as far as character goes.
> 
> The additional 50 watts is apparent at all volumes, and it's what gives the Triple the character it has.
> 
> ...



Different power transformers...


----------

